# RWS 94 accuracy problem or pellet selection?



## Wiley243 (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm pretty new to air rifles (except the old crossman 760 I had when I was a kid). However, a few years back I was having some serious varmint problems but I lived in a small village, so I couldn't use my .22 rimfire.

I did a little research and picked up a RWS 94 in .177. What a beautiful gun. However, I could not get it to group well, even at 20 yards. Shortly after I got it, we moved out into the country, so now I can use whatever to get rid of invading varmints. My RWS has been sitting in my gun safe for years.

My friend wanted to borrow my RWS (since he has too many close neighbors) and was looking for something with more punch than his son's Daisy "Red Rider" 

I let him borrow it and just talked to him. He is a very good shot, but was wondering if I was having any trouble grouping. He said he was able to hit a pop can at about 20 yards consistently, but he was all over it. He was only able to achieve that with sandbags. I told him that I had the same problem and would check it out.

I've read a couple reviews and forum threads saying that my RWS 94 should be able to group easily 1" at 30 yards.

So, I'm wondering if I have a "bad" RWS, or maybe I just need to experiment with different pellets (which I'm hoping).

If air rifles are the same as powder rifles, then I assume that not all air rifles group the same with the same ammo, even though they are the same model and caliber. That said, does anyone have an RWS 94 in .177 that could give me some pointers in pellet selection?

I've only tried 3 different pellets (wad cutter, dome, and hunting tip) with all grouping about the same. I have only run 50 pellets through it (and now my friend maybe another 50), so maybe there is an actual "break in" period...I never considered that.

Any help would be great.

Thanks in advance,
Wiley243


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

The light 177 pellets are probably deforming as they shoot out the barrel with that fast of a gun I would use a heavier pellet such a beeman kodiaks :2cents:


----------

